# 1 Sensorsignal 4-20mA auf mehrer Stationen gleichzeitig verteilen?



## Mag_Gyver (9 Oktober 2008)

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe hier Fachkundige Hilfe zu finden. Danke schon mal.
Ich muss 1 Sensorsignal von 4-20mA auf mehere SPS-Stationen gleichzeitig verteilen. Das jede das halt auswerten kann.
Aber irgendwie fehlt mir hierzu die richtige Idee. Hat jemand von euch einen Vorschlag wie ich mir so eine schaltung entwickeln kann?
MFG


----------



## wincc (9 Oktober 2008)

muss es 4-20mA sein? 

oder kannst du 2-10V auch verwenden?


----------



## Mag_Gyver (9 Oktober 2008)

*nein*

mir sind der bereich mit 4-20mA vorgegeben, kann da nichts weiter ändern. müssen auch so wieder ausgewertet werden können, und das halt von meheren SPS gleichzeitig.


----------



## peter(R) (9 Oktober 2008)

Das Signal durch alle SPSen ziehen und die Analogeingänge in Reihe schalten.
Funktioniert aber nur os lange bis der Gesamtwiderstand der Analogeingänge zu hoch wird.
Sind die SPSen nicht miteinander vebunden ? Bus oder so ??

peter(R)


----------



## jabba (9 Oktober 2008)

Ist eigentlich kein Problem, nur die Gesamtbürde berechnen.
Mehrere können zwei oder zwanzig sein.

1. Kontrollieren welche Bürde das Gerät liefern kann
2. Addieren aller Bürden der SPS
3. kontrollieren ab die Belastung Gesamtbürde < Maximaler Bürde


Wenn es S7-300 Baugruppen sind, gehen meist bis 5 ohne Probleme , da die eine Bürde von 50Ohm haben.
Als Alternative gibt es Signaltrennverstärker z.B. bei Phönix die das Signal vervielfältigen können.
Beim Einbau sollte man bei so etwas aber Stromschleifenklemmen einsetzen. Die haben z.B. bei Bedarf Messbuchsen zum einschleifen eines Messgerätes und brücken zum Kurzschliessen, falls man mal an der SPS arbeiten muss, damit die anderen weiterhin das Signal erhalten.


----------



## Mag_Gyver (9 Oktober 2008)

*Danke*

Es sind 10 SPS`s an die das Singnal muss es werden auch ca. 10 Signale werden sozusagen 10x10. Derwegen werde ich das wohl mit einer zusätzlichen Schaltung bsp. Signaltrennverstärker probieren müssen. wie ist dieser aufgebaut und kann ich mir den selbst erstellen?
MFG


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

Mag_Gyver schrieb:


> Es sind 10 SPS`s an die das Singnal muss es werden auch ca. 10 Signale werden sozusagen 10x10.



und die sind nicht irgendwie vernetzt oder so? profibus, ethernet, MPI würde ja schon reichen ....


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2008)

... 
Ich würde an dieser Stelle auch den Vorschlag von *Vierlagig* mal etwas intensiver beäugeln ...
Hast du dir schon einmal Gedanken gemacht, was das für ein Heiden-Aufwand ist, den du da betreiben willst und was du dir da für eine Störungs-Anfälligkeit einhandeln könntest ... ? Mit einer Steuerung die Werte einsammelm und per Bus an die anderen verteilen ist sicher der bessere Weg.

Ansonsten ... Trennverstärker selber bauen bringt es nicht. Zu dem Thema einfach noch einmal denm Beitrag von *Jabba *durchlesen :





> Als Alternative gibt es Signaltrennverstärker z.B. bei Phönix die das Signal vervielfältigen können.


 
Gruß
LL


----------



## Mag_Gyver (9 Oktober 2008)

*Danke für die Vorschläge*

Leider hab ich keine Verbindung zwischen den Stationen und kann auch keine installieren. Hab halt die Aufgabe bekommen mir was einfallen zu lassen wie ich das eine Signal auf 10 Stationen aufteilen kann, und soll auch keine komplett fertigen Baugruppen benutzen. Deswegen die Frage, weiß auch nicht wie ich da am günstigen ran gehen soll.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2008)

... und du kannst auch keine Verbindung zwischen den Stationen herstellen ?

Denk immer daran, dass das, was du da vorhast mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden ist. Ich vermute, dass du dafür auch schon eine Menge Vernetzung hingebaut bekommst ... Von der Betriebssicherheit mal ganz zu schweigen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2008)

Das Signal selbst kann er ja auch an die ganzen Stationen verteilen. Wenn die SPS einen Bus haben, sollte das doch dann auch gehen. Oder ist das irgendein Lehrplatzsystem in der Berufsschule, wo alle ein Analogsignal einlesen sollen?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

da du ja sowieso von einer station zur anderen geschirmte leitung ziehen mußt, kannste die ja auch gleich für eine MPI-kommunikation nehmen, das wäre hier das einfachste


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2008)

Mag_Gyver schrieb:


> ... und *soll auch keine komplett fertigen Baugruppen benutzen*. Deswegen die Frage, weiß auch nicht wie ich da am günstigen ran gehen soll.


 
Hallo 4L,
ich glaube, da hatte *Ralle* den besseren Riecher ...


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo 4L,
> ich glaube, da hatte *Ralle* den besseren Riecher ...



ich denk halt im industriellen stil, sorry


----------



## edi (9 Oktober 2008)

> Es sind 10 SPS`s an die das Singnal muss es werden auch ca. 10 Signale werden sozusagen 10x10. ............ wie ist dieser aufgebaut und kann ich mir den selbst erstellen?




Hallo,

evtl würde ein Analogmultiplexer in Frage kommen, aber selber bauen??


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

ok, da es ja offensichtlich doch die bastellösung sein soll:

man nehme einen widerstand (als strom-spannungswandlung) schließe daran 10 spanungs-stromwandlungen alá

http://www.progshop.com/versand/know-how/op-amp.html#05e

an und fertig isses ... so teuer scheints dann doch nicht zu werden


----------



## Mag_Gyver (9 Oktober 2008)

*Danke*

Danke werde mir die Lösung mal anschauen und durchrechen ob das mit der dimensionierung hinhaut. soll halt was "gebasteltes" sein. Aber das liegt leider nicht in meinen Händen.
Danke nochmal
MFG Mag


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Oktober 2008)

@4L:
Du mußt das Ganze dann noch mal mit 10 multiplizieren (10 Signale an 10 Steuerungen)

@Mag_Gyver:
Verrätst du uns (mir) auch mal, warum das etwas "gebasteltes" sein/werden soll ? Das würde mich mal interessieren ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Kieler (17 Oktober 2008)

*..wenn man vom basteln wieder abkommt*

Falls Ihr doch nicht basteln wollt :
http://www.adamczewski.com/de/Produkte/tv.php

Diese Umformer, machen schonmal aus eine Eingang 4 Ausgänge. Habe ich schon eingesetzt und geht wirklich gut. Habe soetwas auch mal in 19" Zoll Bauform gesehen, wo man auch auf noch mehr Ausgänge kam. Mir jetzt nur nicht mehr der Hersteller ein.


----------

